
How to Avoid the Emacs Pinky Problem - eltondegeneres
http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/emacs_pinky.html
======
hatmatrix
On Macs, I remap command to control using ns-command-modifier so I use my
thumbs like you might on a space cadet keyboard.

